# Vermillion River E-harmony Profile



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

24 year old Male looking for an experienced fisherman to give him some pointers. 
Has fished his whole life but can't seem to get the knack of the steelhead. 
Decent human being who will be polite and appreciative. 
Has his own equipment. 
Willing to provide breakfast and as much coffee as required. 

Available this Saturday AM

PM if you are feeling kindhearted lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

no_luck_again said:


> 24 year old Male looking for an experienced fisherman to give him some pointers.
> Has fished his whole life but can't seem to get the knack of the steelhead.
> Decent human being who will be polite and appreciative.
> Has his own equipment.
> ...


Nice post!!! But i can't help.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll be going Saturday in the am. I'm not an expert on the river but I've caught fish there before. I'll be with a couple of buddies probably. You're welcome to join us.

Send me your info if interested.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> I'll be going Saturday in the am. I'm not an expert on the river but I've caught fish there before. I'll be with a couple of buddies probably. You're welcome to join us.
> 
> Send me your info if interested.


Fish216 and I will be down there as well if you wanna meet up!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

no_luck_again said:


> 24 year old Male looking for an experienced fisherman to give him some pointers.
> Has fished his whole life but can't seem to get the knack of the steelhead.
> Decent human being who will be polite and appreciative.
> Has his own equipment.
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh


Lol not sure how to take that. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I will probably be there all day saturday. What area were you planning on fishing?


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Possible I will be there, depending on flow...I'm on Christian Mingle though, not sure if we are compatible.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Check match.com and facebook sorry ill be on chagrin 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't wait to hit it tomorrow......maybe ; )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

V is gonna be dirty!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

It's gonna be a mud stained mess [email protected] it!


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> It's gonna be a mud stained mess [email protected] it!


Even though the flow looks fairly good?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

nforkoutfitters said:


> V is gonna be dirty!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I wouldn't want it any other way

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure how to take that lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Flow and turbidity don't look too bad,on USGS site.If I weren't working I'd be throwin big bags. Around thirty on the turbidity chart was very fishable.jmho


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

jhiggy11 said:


> Possible I will be there, depending on flow...I'm on Christian Mingle though, not sure if we are compatible.


Im on Fishingbabes and diehards.com.. My username is youngbuck25


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

russ9054 said:


> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Classic


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

So how was the v today guys? Any reports?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> So how was the v today guys? Any reports?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Good! I went 3 for 3 with this 29" being the topper for the last fish of the day. Bare jig.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> Good! I went 3 for 3 with this 29" being the topper for the last fish of the day. Bare jig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pic doesn't do that fish justice jason.....tank....i went 2 for 6.....just goes like that sometimes....my biggest of the day...









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> pic doesn't do that fish justice jason.....tank....i went 2 for 6.....just goes like that sometimes....my biggest of the day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I think I figured out how to get bigger pics!

Yours was a hawg as well!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I caught 2 and fouled 1. Black stonefly, pink beadhead.


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

I was unable to work out the details with any of my "dates" so I just went by myself. I hit some high sections of the V early from 7:27-9:30 or so and had no luck, i'm sure they were there but... lol yeah. 

I almost gave up but I stopped at Bad Boyz bait in Vermillion and Captain Tim sold me a couple jigs and told me to get my butt back out there. 

I hit a hen funnel that trained apes could catch fish in and eventually hooked up with one 20in baby. 

It was a good day in my book if I caught a fish


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Should've took us up on our offer  I'm sure you passed us while we were catching fish. 

Why did you make this post?


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

A few people sent me a pm but I didn't get their contact info in time. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

